# How to Record Internet Radio



## vja4Him (May 3, 2006)

I've been testing out many recording applications, trying to record Internet radio, but when I open up the recording files, I can't hear anything.

What am I doing wrong? I've tried these applications so far:

*
o Amadeus
o Audacity
o Audio Hijack Pro
o Audiocorder
o Final Vinyl
o Recorderxhead


All these applications seem to be working, recording the sound from Internet radio, but I can't hear anything when I play the files. There must be a setting that I'm missing .... but what is it?


----------



## Impera (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi vja4Him.

What system do you have?
If it is the one on your signature (the G4 iBook) you would not be able to record internet radio that easily. Since the laptop has only 2 audio inputs (microphone and line in), the only way to get something recorded would be either by the microphone (which will give you lots of troubles as you will need to remain silent while the record is ongoing) or by pluging in a stereo jack into the line in plug and connecting it to an external source.

A trick you can do is to get a mini-plug to mini-plug cable (that is, the cable should have the headphones connector on both ends) and plug it like a loop back cable from the headphones jack on your iBook to the line in jack. Normally those two jacks are side by side, so the cable can be very small.

Afterwards, you need to setup your recording software to record from the LINE IN input. This way, the sound comming out form the headphones will be input to the line in and therefore should be getting into the recording.

NOTE: With this setup, you will NOT be able to hear anything from the computer, as when you plugin anything to the headphone jack, it turns off the speakers. You can get though a splitter cable that has 1 male mini-plug (that´s the headphones connector type) and 2 female miniplugs on the other end. This way you can connect one side to the LINE IN to be able to record, and the other to some external speakers so you can hear what you are recording.

Hope it helps, let me know !!


----------



## vja4Him (May 3, 2006)

I have a new Mac Pro, 2.93GHz, 8GB RAM, Snow Leopard, 10.6.4. I purchased Audio Hijack Pro, and have been recording Internet radio just fine now.

My next project: Figure out how to get the music from my old cassette tapes onto my computer and into iTunes, so I can burn all those old songs from cassettes onto CD's ......


----------



## Impera (Jul 17, 2005)

Same thing, you'll need your cassette player to have at least headphones output, use the miniplug to miniplug cable and hook it into the LINE IN jack and start recording.


----------



## leftdeft (Aug 5, 2010)

try wiretapanywhere ... also, toast 10 has a feature that does it. both worked for me.. good luck


----------



## vja4Him (May 3, 2006)

Thanks! I'll give that a try .....


----------

